# GTX 670 4GB - incorrect memory size and usage



## Black Panther (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## radrok (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey BP, I'm glad you went down the 4GB route in the end.

On topic, have you tried monitoring your VRAM usage with MSI Afterburner? GPU-Z seems to have some issues tracking down VRAM usage.


----------



## agent00skid (Aug 9, 2012)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=169114

?


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 9, 2012)

radrok said:


> Hey BP, I'm glad you went down the 4GB route in the end.
> 
> On topic, have you tried monitoring your VRAM usage with MSI Afterburner? GPU-Z seems to have some issues tracking down VRAM usage.



Yes I checked it out with HwInfo.




agent00skid said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=169114
> 
> ?



Thanks. I totally missed that. I just downloaded the latest gpu-z. How come this fix wasn't incorporated?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 9, 2012)

Sounds like he wants to test the code a bit further...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 9, 2012)

radrok said:


> Hey BP,* I'm glad you went down the 4GB route in the end.*
> 
> On topic, have you tried monitoring your VRAM usage with MSI Afterburner? GPU-Z seems to have some issues tracking down VRAM usage.



Why it just adds more memory latency resulting in lower memory bandwidth and performance.


----------



## radrok (Aug 9, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Why it just adds more memory latency resulting in lower memory bandwidth and performance.



You obviously don't play Skyrim, I capped a 7970 3GB on 2560x1600, currently waiting for a 6GB version.

I only do this for Skyrim because I'm an addict of Bethesda titles


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 9, 2012)

nice to get 4 gb gtx670
ok i think u need to report w1zzrad for this


----------

